# Mit Fotos Geld verdienen



## Leola13 (16. April 2004)

Hai,

besteht die halbwegs realistische Möglichkeit mit eigenen Fotos Geld zu verdienen ?
Damit meine ich nicht : "Wie werde ich ein berühmter Profifotograf", sondern : Kann ich mit meinem Hobby mein Taschengeld aufbessern ?

Gibt es "gute" Internetdienste wo man seine Bilder anbieten kann ?

PS Mir ist schon klar, daß die Möglichkeiten von dem Motiv, Qualität, Geschmack, Nachfrage, ... und vielen anderen Dingen mehr abhängig sind.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. April 2004)

Hi,

ich könnte jetzt Romane schreiben, was ich dir aber ersparen möchte.
Deshalb nur der folgende Kommentar:

Es ist ein sehr sehr hartes Brot, was du zu kauen hast,
wenn du Fotos verkaufen möchtest. Die Preise, die für
Fotos gezahlt werden sind derart im Keller, dass selbst
die Dose Ravioli zur seltenen Abwechslung gerät, wenn
man finanziell auf die Fotografie angewiesen ist.

Traurig, aber wahr.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nacron (19. April 2004)

Es gibt eine Einfache möglichkeit in einer großartigen Comunity...

Deviantart heißt sie...

Leider kostet es Geld diese Funktionen zu nutzen also es nutzt nur was wenn du wirklich gut bist also talent hast... du musst jetzt kein profi sein ... sondern deine Bilder müssen schön sein ... 

http://www.deviantart.com .... erstmal joinen und nen paar bilder uploaden ... bei anderen kommentieren um aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und dann wenn du viele antworten favourites usw bekommst kannst du dir überlegen ob du subscribest ... wenn ja dann bezahlt man 25 euro im jahr und du kannst einfach prints hochladen die dann weltweit verkauft werden ...

wenn du probleme dort hast dann wende dich an die admins von deviantart bzw erst mal faqs durchlesen ... und wenn du deutschsprachige leute haben willst dann melde dich bei http://brd.deviantart.com ... und falls du mit einem reden willst der viele prints verkauft dann melde dich bei http://ssilence.deviantart.com ...

meine page ist http://nacron.deviantart.com ...

ich hoffe ich habe dir weitergeholfen ...


----------



## miradiezweite (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit befasse ich mit einem Portal, in dem jeder seine Fotos verkaufen und die Preise dazu selbst festlegen kann.

Dazu habe ich unter folgender URL

http://www.clevertelefonieren.com/survey/index.html

einen Fragebogen ins Internet gestellt. Würde mich freuen, wenn viele Fotografen und Fotografinnen (egal ob privat oder beruflich) sowie diejenigen unter euch, die ab und an nach Fotos suchen, an der Umfrage teilnehmen, damit ich ausreichend Informationen zum Analysieren habe. (Ist natürlich alles anonym.)

Nach erfolgreichem Absenden des Fragebogens besteht die Möglichkeit die E-Mail Adresse anzugeben, so dass ich euch sofort benachrichtigen werde, wenn das Portal online geht.

Vielen Dank, Heide


----------



## tittli (20. März 2005)

Hallo
Bin über die Suchfunktion auf diesen Thread gestossen. Ist hier in der Zwischenzeit was gelaufen bzw. kennt jemand einen guten Dienst, wo man (möglichst gratis) Fotos zum verkauf anbieten kann?
danke und gruss


----------



## beo590 (27. März 2005)

Hallo,

schau mal bei panthermedia.de rein. Da kannst Du Deine Fotos zum verkauf anbieten. Alles Weitere steht dort.
Gruß


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (27. März 2005)

Sehenswerk - http://www.sehenswerk.de


----------



## mcfaker (29. März 2005)

hi, mich wundert, dass hier noch niemand den Klassiker schlecht hin genannt hat 
dann darf ich das grad mal tun. Und zwar gibts *0,23 $* pro download eines deiner
Fotos. Ab 100$ wird ausgezahlt:

*http://www.shutterstock.com*

Hier der Link für die Fotografen:
*http://submit.shutterstock.com*

Meine bilder findet ihr unter:
http://www.shutterstock.com/gallery.mhtml?id=1349
Fotos sollten natürlich auf die Nachfrage angepasst werden. Landschaftsaufnahmen
oder ähnliches [was man eben so in DA findet: http://mcfaker.deviantart.com/gallery/ ]
finden hier keinen Abnehmer. Prinzipiell lässt sich sagen, es ist effiktiv viele qualitativ
hochwertige Bilder hochtzladen, als nur einige wenige perfekte. Am Ende macht's die
Masse. In 4 Monaten habe ich es so auf 100$ gebracht. Das ist doch ne art Taschengeld
erhöhung?  Viel Erfolg!



> Es ist ein sehr sehr hartes Brot, was du zu kauen hast,
> wenn du Fotos verkaufen möchtest. Die Preise, die für
> Fotos gezahlt werden sind derart im Keller, dass selbst
> die Dose Ravioli zur seltenen Abwechslung gerät, wenn
> man finanziell auf die Fotografie angewiesen ist.


Für Leute wie "Martin Schaefer" (siehe Beitrag oben) hab ich Verständniss.
Viele fallen beim Versuch ihr täglich Brot mit der Fotografie zu verdienen
auf die Schnauze. Trozalledem sollte jeder der Interesse und Engagement
hat auch weiter daran arbeiten. Ich mache näschte Woche mein Abi und dannach
werde ich beruflich in die Richtung starten, auch wenn mir noch 1000 andere
ihre Weisheiten vorhalten. Martin hat bezogen auf "die schnelle Kohle" recht.
Ich denke aber, dass kreative Köpfe in verbindung mit technischem Interesse
langfristig gesehen den rechten Weg gehen. Nichts für ungut, wer für den Foto
lebt hat sehr große Chancen damit auch mehr als genug zu verdienen um glücklich
durch's Leben zu gehen. Ich Fotografiere zwar noch mit ner billigen Digi-cam (keine SLR)
und verwende für die Beleuchtung Baustellenstrahler für 10EUR aus'm Baumarkt.
Hierfür kassier ich aber trozdem recht gute Kritik. Wenn sich nun noch etwas bessere
Technik mit Knowhow paart, denke ich kann man durchaus Geld daraus machen.

sers, oli


----------



## ingostrial (4. April 2005)

...wenn ich mir diese download seiten im internet angucke und sehe, daß pro download 0.20 $ vergütet werden... was ist mit den nutzungsrechten? Wie kontrolliert ihr, daß nicht jemand damit Hintergrundbilder für Werbung mach um seine Ware besser zu verkaufen? 
Kein Wunder, daß die Werbeagenturen nur noch solche Möglichkeiten nutzen?! 
Werden da nicht die professionellen Fotografen ausgeknockt?

Ihr seid zwar Urheber... aber mit diesem Shutterstock macht ihr in meinen Augen nicht nur alle Preise kaputt sondern bringt euch um den Wert eurer Arbeiten!  
Verdienen tun damit nur die anderen, dafür, daß die eure Bilder sammeln und verkaufen!?
Für 100 downloads 200 $? 

Siehe auch http://www.agd.de/de/_service.shtml und erkundigt euch mal über die Vergütungen für Fotografien... da kommen mit 0.20 $ pro download extrem übern tisch gezogen vor!


----------



## mcfaker (4. April 2005)

hi,
jop, ist auf jedenfall was, wrüber man nachdenken solle, bevor man planlos da versucht paar euro zu machen. Also ich denk darüber wie folgt:

In den Nutzerrechten von Shutterstock steht drin, dass die downloads für jeden kommerziellen Zweck vom User genutzt werden darf. Allerdings fühl ich mich da nicht betrogen oder so. Mir ists im Moment egal, ob eins meiner bilder Irgendwo in eine Broschüre iengearbeitet wird oder ähnliches. Ich verdiene im Moment außer mit diesen Agenturen kein Geld mit meinen Fotos, daher ist für mich auch die 0,23 $ Provision / Download in Ordnung.
Weiter steht in den Nutzungsrechten, dass die Rechte am Bild beim Fotografen bleiben (sehr wichtig!) und dass das Bild nebenher auch anderweilig vermarktet werden darf. Wenn nun also ein User dort ein Bild Downloaded weiss er, dass die kein Unikat ist und dass die Verwendung durch 3. nicht ausgeschlossen ist.

Werbeagenturen mögen vielleicht bedint diese Dienste nutzen, das was ihnen ein gelernter Fotograf bietet hat allerdings ganz anderen wert und erfüllt individuellere Wünsche des Kunden. Also wenn das Einfluss auf den Markt der Fotografen hat, dann nur sehr bedingt.

Und noch eine Anmerkung zu "Shutterstock macht die Preise kaputt"... Es mögen vielleicht manche Bilder beui shutterstock zu finden sein, die unter wert verkauft werden. Aber die breite Masse ist, find ich einfach umprofessionell und kann keinen höheren Preis für die Arbeit verlagen.

Du hast recht, dass andere an unseren Bildern in dem Falle mehr verdienen. Nunja, ist halt bissel gemein, allerdings finde ich keine Platform, die mir mehr bietet... ;( ...

machs gut .. 
Oli


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. April 2005)

0,23 $ Provision
Das sind beim derzeitigen Wechselkurs dann rund
*0,17 Euro Provision*

Sag mal, hier ging es doch um "Geld verdienen" oder täusche ich mich?
Und jetzt bin ich auch schon wieder still, bevor ich die Fassung ganz verliere.


----------



## mcfaker (4. April 2005)

hehe ... wo du recht hast  nuja, am ende sach ich mal "Kleinfie macht auch Mist"... Habe ja oben gesagt, bei shutterstock kommts auf die Masse an. Aber sind Pinats, hast schon recht. Ursprünglich gieng's um ne Taschengelderhöhung. 25€ / Monat is denk ich ne Taschengelderhöhung. Fürn Schüler wie mich ist das nich wenig.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. April 2005)

Och Martin, ist doch besser als nichts oder? So hat man fast den Entwicklungspreis raus.


----------



## ShadowMan (6. April 2005)

Na ja, da muss ich Martin aber leider Recht geben. Habe gerade mal die Preise gesehen, die man bezahlt, wenn man sich dort anmelden muss. Und da siehst du, wer das Geld verdient. Ebenso die sehr hohe Auszahlgrenze. Diese hat schon ihren Sinn...

Aber kanns auf der anderen Seite auch verstehen, wenn man seine Bilder dort anbietet, so ist es ja nicht. Finde es nur sehr traurig, dass es Agenturen gibt, die sich solche "LowBudget"-Bilder dann runterladen und verwenden. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass die Bilder dort schlecht sind, aber es ist dann nicht: "Ich will genau das haben!" sondern ein "Ach, ich schau mal was ich finde und das nehm ich dann einfach".

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Leola13 (6. April 2005)

Hai,

Sinn und Zweck meiner Frage war es eigentlich einen "Vermarktungsweg" zu finden, wo ich (meiner Meinung nach) gute Fotos  ;-)  verkaufen kann.

Und dies keinesfalls um berufsmässigen Fotografen die Preise kaputt zu machen. Was allerdings auch nicht heissen soll, dass ich meine Fotos unbedingt für "ein paar Cent" los werden will. Darum sehe ich das genannte Angebot auch sehr kritisch an.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## c2uk (6. April 2005)

Nun, mittlerweile ist Deine Frage schon 1 Jahr alt, naja fast 

Hast Du schon was passendes gefunden, oder bist immer noch auf der Suche?

Das mit shutterstock seh ich aehnlich wie die anderen, aber wie siehts mit DeviantArt aus? Wollte da schon ewig mal etwas aktiv werden, nur die fehlende Zeit und mein noch nicht ausgereiftes Koennen, haben mich immer wieder davon abgehalten.


----------



## mcfaker (12. April 2005)

höö, zu DeviantArt (DA) kann ich denke ich auch ein paar Worte los werden. Wenns einem ums Geld geht, dann muss man bei DA einiges dafür tun um mal endlich mehr als 2 Prints/Jahr zu verkaufen.

Ich habe von nem Kumpel mal gehört, dass er sich mit den Prints dort sein Studium finanziert. (das währe dieser nette junge herr hier:  http://orangebutt.deviantart.com ) Allerdings ist es, wie ich finde verdamt schweer einmal bei DA eine solche Position zu erreichen. Hier muss du auf jeden Fall schöne und Professionelle arbeiten Liefern und ca. 1 Jahr einplanen, in dem du dich hocharbeitest, Kontakte knüfst... usw.. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch vor in DA noch einen schritt weiter zu kommen. Allerdings finde ich dazu gerade auch keine zeit.

Eine andere Erfahrung in sachen DA kommt von inextremo ( http://inextremo.deviantart.com/ ) er hoffte auch mehr Prints zu verkaufen. Noch will es aber nicht klappen, auch wenn er Täglich in DA rumwurschtelt. Bisher hat er z.B. einen Print in ca. 1/2 Jahr verkauft.

Sprich, wer in DA Geld verdienen will muss meiner Meinung nach zur DA-Elite gehören. Das sind die Leute, die über 1500 Watcher haben, ca. 100 000 PageViews oder mehr .. wenn man sich dann auch noch nicht hängen lässt und super Arbeiten liefert, dann geht da was.
Leider hat man in DA auch ein ganz anderes Publikum. Bilder, die du bei shutterstock nicht verkaufen könntest finden z.B. in DA regen andrang. (Gothik, Tot, Gewalt oder Fantasy sind hier eher gefragt. [wobei das nicht ausschließt, dass man mit wunderschön träumerischen Werken nicht auch die Masse begeistern kann])

bis denne.... Oli  (isch bin der da: http://mcfaker.deviantart.com [und besitze noch keinen Print-Account (Kosten: 25 EUR) da es sich in meinem Zustand gerade nicht rechen würde.])


----------



## aftermath (21. April 2005)

hmmm
man muss bei shutterstock sicher nix fürs reinstellen und verkaufen bezahlen?
was muss ich beim Registrieren bei "Make Checks Payable to" reinschreiben?

mfg
aftermath


----------



## mcfaker (22. April 2005)

hi, in dieses Feld muss einfach nur dein Name rein. Wenn du dich anmelden solltest, würdest du mich dann als "Referer" angeben? Das wäre echt lieb. Hierzu müsttest du dich über folgende URL Anmelden: http://submit.shutterstock.com/?ref=1349  ... Danke! cya oli


----------



## aftermath (22. April 2005)

Werde ich machen.
Bekommst du dann irgendeinen Bonus oder sowas  ?

Funktioniert das mit dem Geld gut?
Holen die sich keine Provision oder so was heraus, dass heißt es ist für mich völlig gratis?


----------



## viellärmumnichts (29. Mai 2005)

Hier habe ich noch eine Seite,
 wo du deine Bilder absolut kostenlos einstellen kannst. Über Verdienstmöglichkeiten kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich erst seit zwei drei wochen dabei bin. Die Agentur ist auch noch relativ neu - seit Anfang des Jahres online oder so
 Hier die Adresse:

http://www.withelife.com
 Man kann dort auch die Bilder der anderen User bewerten. Geld soll im Quartal ausgezahlt werden.
 Wenn du nachschaust, schau doch auch mal bei meinen Bildern rein. Mein Nickname ist Käpt'n  Silver

 Viel Glück!


----------



## aftermath (1. Juni 2005)

Link scheint nicht zu funktionieren...

Meinst du 
http://www.whitelife.com/
?

mfg
aftermath


----------



## MrDonnavillaggio (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo Community. 


Die selbe Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt.

Und die 20 Cent, die man bei shutterstock bekommt, machen das Kraut sicher nicht Fett. OK - es ist besser, als nichts.
Mein Favourite ist der hier: 

http://www.dreamstime.com/resp17451

Funktioniert gleich wie shutterstock, allerdings gibts hier 50 Cent pro Download.
Hoffe, ihr bekommts viel Downloads, und verdients ein wenig was damit 

Schöne Grüsse.

Der Donnavillaggio.


----------



## knowledgeshare (30. Juni 2005)

Ziemlich gut und professionel ist auch: http://www.imagepoint.biz/


----------



## AlexTim (22. Juli 2007)

da habe ich einige Zeilen dazu geschrieben in:

http://www.bilderverkaufen.de/

Viel Spass!

Alex


----------



## ioneshock (11. August 2007)

Ich habe recht gute Erfahrungen mit Panthermedia und Imagepoint gemacht. Die haben meiner Meinung nach noch nicht das Dumping-Niveau von iStock.. und Co. Aber man muss sich nichts vormachen. Besonders reich wird man dort glaube ich überall nicht. Man muss schon eine ganze Menge an qualitativ guten und interessanten Photos online haben. Und selbst dann muss der Käufer zu der Zeit auf der richtigen Plattform die richtigen Suchwörter eingeben  Aber für jemanden der seine Photokosten etwas abfedern möchte, für den kann es sich lohnen.
Man sollte nur nicht wild drauf los Fotografieren. Da könnte einem immer wieder das gute alte Recht (z.B. geschützte Geschmacksmuster) auf die Füße fallen. Und die schuld wird dann immer auf den Fotografen durchgereicht.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## hugo1981 (19. November 2007)

ich kenn noch

http://www.gettyimages.de
http://www.corbis.de

(beides in den USA angesiedelte Agenturen)

kein dumping. aber bei diesen muss man sich erst "bewerben" um aufgenommen zu werden. Dann ist auch noch nicht sicher, ob man als Freelancer tätig ist, oder für seinen Account als Fotograf bezahlen muss.

Dafür gibt es bischen mehr als 20ct 

lg,
hugo


----------



## 7plus2 (10. Januar 2008)

Sicher ist es moeglich mit den eigenen Fotos Geld zu verdienen. Hierzu wachsen ja im Moment sogenannte Micro-Stockagenturen wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Die Frage fuer jeden, der dies versuchen will, muss aber doch sein, wie viel Energie muss ich fuer welchen Output (Geld) hineinstecken. Und genau auf diese Frage gibt es leider im Internet kaum eine passende Antwort. In meinem Blog 7+2  moechte ich darauf versuchen eine Antwort zu geben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich innerhalb von drei Monaten, also bis Maerz 2008, erste Erfahrungen sammeln konnte. Unter diesem Link findet Ihr eine aktuelle Bildagentur-Uebersicht, die ich permanent erweitere.


----------



## moonlight4229109 (12. Januar 2008)

Ein nettes hallo an euch allen 

Ich habe soeben eure Beiträge hier durch gelesen und habe dadurch auch mal etwas im Internet gestöbert und einen Anbieter gefunden, bei dem man kostenfrei seine Bilder hochladen kann und mit diesen Fotos dann auch Geld verdienen kann.
Der Anbieter heisst:  Pitopia.de
Mit ganz lieben Grüssen

Susi


----------



## moonlight4229109 (13. Januar 2008)

* ACHTUNG *

Wer sich bei der Fotoplattform " IMAGEPOINT " anmeldet, darf seine Foto´s in keiner anderen Plattform mehr anbieten 

Bitte erst deren Vertragsbedingungen lesen !

Hier der Absatz dazu:

Bilder, die auf der Online-Plattform von ImagePoint angeboten werden, dürfen ohne ausdrückliches Einverständnis von ImagePoint nicht anderweitig angeboten werden.


----------



## moonlight4229109 (13. Januar 2008)

noch ein Nachtrag zu " Imagepoint": 

ImagePoint ist berechtigt, Bilder für eigene Werbezwecke oder solche ihrer Vetriebspartner ohne Entschädigung an den Fotografen zu verwenden.


----------



## 7plus2 (10. März 2008)

Seit 60 Tagen läuft mein Bildagentur-Experiment. Ich versuche in meinem Blog aufzuzeigen, ob, wie und wieviel Geld man (_Anmerkung siehe unten_) mit der Fotografie verdienen kann. Anfang März habe ich ein erstes Fazit gezogen.

Die gute Nachricht vorweg: Man kann mit Fotos Geld verdienen.

Bis zum Stichtag (29.02.08) waren es stolze 7,06 EUR. Was exakt 8 Bildverkäufen bei Fotolia entspricht. 

Wichtiger noch als die Zahl der Verkäufe sind aber die Erfahrungen die ich in letzter Zeit in Punkto Exklusivität von Bildagenturen, dem herschenden Anspruch und auch der notwendigen Anzahl von Bildern sammeln konnte. 

Ich glaube weiterhin daran, dass man mit seinen Fotos Geld verdienen kann. Eine Gelddruckmaschine ist das Geschäft mit den Bildagenturen aber nicht, es steckt harte Arbeit dahinter.

_Ein Satz noch zu dem genannten Umsatz. Dieses spiegelt nur meinen persönlichen Umsatz wider und ist nicht zu generalisieren. Ich würde mich aber sehr freuen, meinen Bericht noch um weitere Zahlen erweitern zu können._


----------



## andralin (18. April 2008)

Hi, 

meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Verdienen über die Portale recht einseitig. 
Du müsstest da im Monat 20.000 Bilder verkaufen um davon leben zu können. 

Viele Hobbyfotografen suchen sich ein Thema aus, gehen dann Interessenten an und fotografieren erst mal umsonst um Referenzen vorweisen zu können. 

Beispiel: Du gehst ein Jahr lang Hochzeiten, Parties und Gesellschaften fotografieren. Dann kommen andere die Deine Bilder gesehen haben und wollen wissen was Du dafür nimmst. 

Aber: Du brauchst einen Gewerbeschein. Sonst wärs Schwarzarbeit, Steuerhinterziehung, etc. 

cu S00n
Andralin


----------

